# Where can you get a good deal on small honey jars?



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

http://www.sailorplastics.com/catalog/information.php?info_id=4


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah i ordered them exact same bottles from Dadant & sons...Im in search of a unbreakable jar i say about 3-4" inches round and 5-6" inches deep! You know the lid jars to where you can fit atleast a 1x1x6 inches deep...I like the jar to be long enough so the cut comb will fit without any trimming needed! Then fill the rest of the jar with honey! I have 1 jar like what i described, i got it a year ago from a country store, it was used for the same purpose! I would like to purchase about atleast 50 jars between now and the end of the year. So im in no hurry, i wonder if flea markets would sell items like that??


----------

